# house on the water



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

we got a house on perdido bay. what can I catch in the bay? I'd like to do some crabbing too


----------



## Sdye (Jul 13, 2015)

trout,redfish and flounder. Don't know what the crab population is in perdido bay but just drop a test trap for a couple dats and see what you get


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

would it do any good to put a bag of chum out on the peir the day before I go fish? I have a dozen crab nets. I was going to set them out


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Keep on light on at night, after a few days, fish at night bite will be on.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Chum bag will bring sharks, like Tom said a nice stadium light will bring action.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Chum bag will also bring hard head cats.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Your address was?????????? LOL


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

reelthrill said:


> Chum bag will also bring hard head cats.


Yuck


----------

